# Senior Police Officer Elmer (Buddy) Christian



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senior Police Officer Elmer (Buddy) Christian

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Athens-Clarke County Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, March 22, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, March 22, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Senior Police Officer Elmer Christian was shot and killed while responding to a carjacking incident where another officer had been shot and wounded. The other officer was shot after performing a traffic stop where the suspect exited the vehicle and opened fire before fleeing on foot.

Officer Christian had just responded to the area when he encountered the suspect, who shot Officer Christian while he was still in his patrol vehicle.

Senior Police Officer Christian is survived by his wife, two sons, a daughter, his parents, and two brothers.

Agency Contact Information
Athens-Clarke County Police Department
3035 Lexington Road
Athens, GA 30605

Phone: (706) 613-3330

_*Please contact the Athens-Clarke County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Christian.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Officer Christian


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------

